# Calgary here we come!! but a few last minute questions before we go!



## nikki r (Jan 3, 2012)

well the time is almost here and i am starting to panic a bit!!

our stuff has been shipped and the days are going soooooooooo fast, and each day i keep thinking of things we need to do before we go and when we arrive. I have info on medical care, SIN numbers, bank account all that stuff, but was wondering where we go when we arrive at Calgary airport? do we go in the usual non citizens/permanent residents queue to show our passport, or in the canacdian citizens queue? or somewhere else? I have 2 young babies and it would be a great help if i knew what i was doing as i am a control freak.

Also, if i go down to the office in person am i able to receive a SIN number that day? or do i have to wait a few days?

last question! Do i need to take over a no claims bonus for house insurance as i do for car insurance?


Thanks for your help!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If you're not a citizen it would be the other line. Just tell the officer that you are landing and all will follow quite smoothly.
You will receive your SIN the same day.
Never heard of that being done but no harm will be done if you do take it.


----------



## nikki r (Jan 3, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> If you're not a citizen it would be the other line. Just tell the officer that you are landing and all will follow quite smoothly.
> You will receive your SIN the same day.
> Never heard of that being done but no harm will be done if you do take it.


Thank you


----------



## sallyhosny (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi nikki 

Oh that's great I will be in your shoes by august coming as landed immigrant with my 2 kids let's keep intouch. 
Where are you settling in Calgary? My email [email protected] 
Sally


----------

